# Newbie, jumped in with both feet



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

Hi,

After losing my cheap bean grinder in a recent 'packing incident' I did a bit of lurking on here and decided to upgrade and have ordered a Eureka Mignon which arrives today.

I've also upgraded my espresso habit after reading far too many reviews of lovely shiny machines on here and am picking up a used Francino Cherub later this week which should be a massive upgrade on my mocha espresso fix.

Hopefully I've chosen a good combination and won't have any regrets.

These forums are working out quite expensive 

H8mmer


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like a fab combo!


----------



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

Fingers crossed, my only concern being that I've not yet fessed up to the Francino purchase.

I'm thinking a surprise coffee bar area that greets my lovely wife as she comes down the stairs on Saturday morning


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

H8mmer said:


> Fingers crossed, my only concern being that I've not yet fessed up to the Francino purchase.
> 
> I'm thinking a surprise coffee bar area that greets my lovely wife as she comes down the stairs on Saturday morning


Will that be the coffee bar area adjacent to the big bunch of flowers?!

Welcome to the forum and happy new Grindr and machine day - it sounds like a great combo


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, pretty good choice and I hope wife will appreciate









You need to learn how to make great espresso quickly


----------



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

Flowers may impact the little budget leftover for accessories!

I'm relying on the vast improvement of her morning coffee to win me some badly needed brownie points


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

H8mmer said:


> Flowers may impact the little budget leftover for accessories!
> 
> I'm relying on the vast improvement of her morning coffee to win me some badly needed brownie points


 Just remember to keep smiling, the tears and the stomping will pass ....... in time!


----------



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

lol, she's not a stomper....more of a disapproving rolling eyes type of spouse


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Now then, do the tears and stomping refer to said wife??? or to the OP when facing the learning curve involved in producing the perfect espresso????!!!!



MildredM said:


> Just remember to keep smiling, the tears and the stomping will pass ....... in time!


----------



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

Give me a week and I'll let you know the answer to that one..... ;-)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

H8mmer said:


> Fingers crossed, my only concern being that I've not yet fessed up to the Francino purchase.
> 
> I'm thinking a surprise coffee bar area that greets my lovely wife as she comes down the stairs on Saturday morning


Lol brave man


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

Practice, practice, practice and then practice some more. Whatever you do, don't let her taste any of your early efforts.


----------



## H8mmer (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tip Lilybell; I'll have a handbag voucher ready to hand just in case she believes I'm trying to poison her to begin with!


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

You're welcome, H8mmer. It's best to be prepared lest you have to run for your life.









I upgraded three weeks ago, after the untimely demise of my previous espresso machine. I'm very happy with its replacement, and even happier after getting it all dialed in, which took a few days. I spent hours weighing, measuring, pulling shots, adjusting, tasting, readjusting, more tasting. By the end of the day, despite taking only a brief sip of each shot, I was completely wired on a caffeine high.


----------

